# Need help in identifying a Smith and Wesson 22 revolver



## Peoble (Mar 6, 2018)

I have a S & W 22 revolver that I need info on.
It is a 22 with a 6" barrel.
Serial number 471xxx
The number on the yoke is 739xx
I'm helping a Lady who ended up with over 800 guns off her husbands FFL after he contracted Alzeimers.
Please help.
Thank you,
Johnny Meadows


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm not sure what you're needing to identify. You gave almost no information as to the handgun. Smith and Wesson has made many various 22 revolvers over the years and still do. They come in various barrel lengths. The identity of this handgun is probably plainly printed on the side. It would be the Model Number. Start with this and then maybe you might look up a serial number range, though I can't understand why you'd want more than the Model Number to determine what it is.

For example, they made a Model 17 which was quite popular and came in 4, 6, and 8 3/8 barrel lengths. It was also called, at one point, a K-22 Masterpiece. It began in 1947 and was discontinued in 1998. There are others. That's just one model. It was based on a 1930 design called the S&W Hand Ejector.

So read somewhere on the side of the frame or barrel and see what it is. Let us know. S&W started putting Model Numbers on their guns in the mid 1950s. If there is no Model, it would pre-date that.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

K-22. Early 22 Outdoorsman. pics?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Blackhawkman said:


> K-22. Early 22 Outdoorsman. pics?


Pal, that's sort of what I was thinking as well. I'm wondering if it is supposed to say K22 on it. If it were an early model, the Model number would be missing which would be Model 17 but how about the K22 branding? I just don't know. I'm not an expert. The OP ought to post a picture or more. Just not enough info for me.


----------



## Peoble (Mar 6, 2018)

There is no model number on the revolver, so I believe that it is pre3 1956 and it's pretty rude to assume that i don't know anything about guns. If this is the kind of response that i will be getting on this forum, I will vacate it for other more friendly ones.


Craigh said:


> I'm not sure what you're needing to identify. You gave almost no information as to the handgun. Smith and Wesson has made many various 22 revolvers over the years and still do. They come in various barrel lengths. The identity of this handgun is probably plainly printed on the side. It would be the Model Number. Start with this and then maybe you might look up a serial number range, though I can't understand why you'd want more than the Model Number to determine what it is.
> 
> For example, they made a Model 17 which was quite popular and came in 4, 6, and 8 3/8 barrel lengths. It was also called, at one point, a K-22 Masterpiece. It began in 1947 and was discontinued in 1998. There are others. That's just one model. It was based on a 1930 design called the S&W Hand Ejector.
> 
> So read somewhere on the side of the frame or barrel and see what it is. Let us know. S&W started putting Model Numbers on their guns in the mid 1950s. If there is no Model, it would pre-date that.


----------



## Peoble (Mar 6, 2018)

blackhawkman said:


> k-22. Early 22 outdoorsman. Pics?


thank you


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I have a K-22 Outdoorsman. There is nothing stamped on the handgun to indicate that. The serial number is in the 600,000's. Pictures are worth everything in this case.
There should be a matching serial number on the cylinder.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Peoble said:


> There is no model number on the revolver, so I believe that it is pre3 1956 and it's pretty rude to assume that i don't know anything about guns. If this is the kind of response that i will be getting on this forum, I will vacate it for other more friendly ones.


If you felt I was rude, I apologize. It wasn't intended, though people are responsible for their own feelings. There is no way to know the level of experience a person might have based on their first post. Moreover, the assumption was not that you didn't know anything about guns, though there's nothing wrong with that, but that you might have assumed we knew so much to be able to identify your gun based on the information provided. Since you had few responses initially, I was suggesting additional information and pictures to help us work through the plethora of rimfire Smith and Wesson revolvers made over the years.

Now, I don't know if you've done this yet and I'm not suggesting this to be insulting, but try going to Google then choosing the images tab. Then type in some key words like .22, S&W, 6", revolver, etc. Not too many though. Then look at the hundreds or maybe thousands of pictures that pop up. See which ones may match your handgun. This might narrow your search considerably.

Take care.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I ran yer S/N in the S&W Catalog and it came up Pre 1956 K22. Could be a rare gun! Pics? Nice piece!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peoble (Mar 6, 2018)

Blackhawkman said:


> I ran yer S/N in the S&W Catalog and it came up Pre 1956 K22. Could be a rare gun! Pics? Nice piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not a K 22. The frame is smaller than a K model or a Kit gun. Not sure how to post pics on here, but will try.
I know guns better than computers.
Thank you,
Jim


----------



## Peoble (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

For a Windows based computer:


Try the third icon from the last at the top. It will say "Insert Image." 
Then choose "From computer" from the two tabs at the top. The choices are "From Computer" and "From URL" where the URL is a location on the Web. 
Then pick "Choose File" and go to the picture on your computer and choose it. 
Once selected, choose "Open File" at the bottom of the window which shows the picture. 
Finally choose "Upload file(s) in the same little window where you chose "Choose File." 

If you need screen shots, let me know. If you're using a Mac, it might be slightly different. I wouldn't know. I have a Mac but almost never use it. Macs are too susceptible to attacks and viri (sic).


----------

